# Looking for a few good Men



## fireman (Jan 12, 2008)

I'm looking for 2 good ground crew employees.Training will be provided on all equipment must have regular driver license. We are a full service tree company.WE are an excellent company to work for, very fair and easy to work for.Excellent opportunity for advancement.We are a growing company and would like to have a few good men or women be part of our team.We are located in Mc Henry Illinois about 60 miles north west of Chicago if interested please pm me. Thanks tom


----------



## mastermind24 (Jan 13, 2008)

im looking to relocate, i have an 18" chipper, 10,000lb compact track loader with stump grinder & grapple bucket, lots more equipment but thats all i think i would bring, i got into some tax issues and i really only would want to work for cash, but i can run crews and bid jobs and can climb, i need to learn more about roping and rigging, and im verrrryyyy good at finding work. how much am i worth to you?


----------



## wdchuck (Jan 24, 2008)

I've worked with fireman, he takes good care of his crew.


----------



## fireman (Feb 4, 2008)

*up date*

we are waiting for the weather to break and as soon as it does i will be calling people that have applied.I want it to be profitable for all of us.the weather has been snowing just about every day then rain.I cant wait to meet you guys gotta cut will get you up here teach you roping skills ascending and repelling i will you talk to you guys later still looking for a few good men and women


----------



## lxt (Feb 5, 2008)

I wish I lived close by, Id just help ya out for for the ability to see the machine in action & possibly fly her!! HA! who knows if Im through there this summer I will look ya !! take care Fireman.


Be Safe!!

LXT............


----------



## fireman (Feb 5, 2008)

*lxt*

any time come up if you are slow we will have a great time


----------

